# RV for rent @ Demi John Island



## SaltyFowl (Nov 19, 2014)

5th wheel for rent located at Demi John Rv park. Large front room as well as a separate back room with multiple beds. Three slide outs making for a spacious interior plus a large yard outside. Water and electric are included. No pets and no smoking indoors. 

$1,000 per month 
$925 per month with a six month lease 
Deposit required for both


----------

